# PREVIEW amplificador de graves para coche Clase D 600wRMS 4 ohms, 900wRMS 2ohms



## alexcesarpalma (Oct 16, 2014)

Hola que tal a todos los foreros 

Bueno, creo que algunos recordarán que en el foro posteé algunas fotos tanto hace mucho tiempo como más recientemente, de un amplificador Clase D todo en uno para graves a 12v bastante poderoso en el que he estado trabajando durante casi 3 años. Bueno, aquí les dejo el ''PREVIEW'' del esquema antes de comenzar a trabajar totalmente con el PCB para que puedan aportar opiniones acerca del diseño.

Además de algunas recomendaciones para el filtro de salida de ferrita, ya que es lo que hasta ahora, me ha costado un poco decidir el tipo de material a usar (T130-2,T130-3)
El esquema es totalmente modificable.

Los MOSFET´s que decidí  usar en el inversor son los ya conocidos y poderosos IRFP064, ya se que son un poco más caros que los de montaje TO-220, sin embargo le dan un plus al amplificador gracias a su muy bajo ohmiaje y alta potencia.

En la etapa rectificadora los FMG-33R y FMG-33S (aunque pueden ir un par de TO-220), esto debido a que me he percatado de la alta corriente que pueden conducir y de la muy buena eficiencia que poseen (muchos de los amplificadores de muy alta potencia los llevan).

Le siguen un par de filtros de 3300uf a 80v, después se encuentran en la etapa de salida un par de MOSFET´s FQPF45N15V2, ya se que no son muy conocidos pero he encontrado en este curioso par MUY buena eficiencia a altas potencias, además del plus de un empaque totalmente aislado y de fácil montaje 

Sin embargo en el PCB pondré las 5 ranuras tanto para TO-247 como para TO-220 y se podrá usar también el IRFP4227.

En la etapa de filtro de salida, he experimentado con el material T130-3 obteniendo MUY MUY buenos resultados en el audio de salida, sin embargo, me he encontrado con el inconveniente de un calentamiento un tanto excesivo después de 3 minutos de trabajo
Lleva el ya conocido IR2110 y el TL494.

Incluye protección contra sobrecorriente, temperatura y voltaje en la salida.
Planeo subir dos versiones en un futuro, una sencilla para construir fácilmente y otra con todas las protecciones.

Fue basado teóricamente en un amplificador SONY que escuché hace mucho tiempo pero fue descontinuado en 2006 (especulo mucho el porqué, ya que su sonido era espectacular para su tamaño, era el XM-1S)

Me he dedicado a mejorarlo bastante. espero que les agrade  

Aquí un pequeño video de la versión 1.0 (lamentablemente mi cámara no grabó el espectacular audio con la ferrita T130-3  )






Aquí les comparto el esquema, si llegara a tener un error, dudas, comentarios, háganmelo saber


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 17, 2014)

Hola a todos , seria en mucho interesante agregar inductores (eses correctamente dimensionados) entre los diodos rectificadores y los capacitores electroliticos en la salida de alta tensión de modo la fuente conmutada puder funcionar mas prolija (ciclo de trabajo PWM).
Otra sugerencia es un filtro tipo PI Grego(ese tanbien correctamente dimensionado) en la alimentación para no suciarmos la alimentación  del coche con la frequenzia de comutación del conversor DC/DC.
Las sugenecias aca aclaradas son de titulo construtivo y aprimoramento mas aun dese ejelente proyecto.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Oct 17, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , seria en mucho interesante agregar inductores (eses correctamente dimensionados) entre los diodos rectificadores y los capacitores electroliticos en la salida de alta tensión de modo la fuente conmutada puder funcionar mas prolija (ciclo de trabajo PWM).
> Otra sugerencia es un filtro tipo PI Grego(ese tanbien correctamente dimensionado) en la alimentación para no suciarmos la alimentación  del coche con la frequenzia de comutación del conversor DC/DC.
> Las sugenecias aca aclaradas son de titulo construtivo y aprimoramento mas aun dese ejelente proyecto.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> ...



muchas gracias por las sugerencias , filtro de entrada si lleva uno y ha funcionado bastante bien, no hay distorsión en la alimentación, solo faltan unos pequeños inductores en la salida de alto voltaje, y lo estuve pensando, sin embargo creo que quedan a consideración del constructor, ya que hasta ahora tampoco ha habido distorsión proveniente de la fuente de alto voltaje (+-63v).
¡saludos!


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Oct 17, 2014)

Hola que tal a todos , bueno, hoy llegaron en la tarde más anillos de ferrita por Aliexpress para experimentar y buscar un mejor sonido y menos calentamiento en la salida, son 2 T130-33, 2 T130-28, 5 T130-18 y 5 T130-2, (además de 6 pics de 8 pines 12F de diferentes valores en 2.5 dolares por todos para experimentar  jajaja), los T130-2 eran los que más esperaba para probar, mañana les subiré mis pruebas y el avance , por todos los anillos de ferrita pagué un total de 15 dolares , no tan mal para iniciar.


----------



## proteus7 (Oct 18, 2014)

alexcesarpalma dijo:
			
		

> Lee bien, las puse al inicio, las compré por Aliexpress.



ok pero en aliepres hay muchos proveedores nose si puedas poner el link del proveedor a quien tu le compraste esos toroides


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Oct 18, 2014)

proteus7 dijo:


> ok pero en aliexpress hay muchos proveedores nose si puedas poner el link del proveedor a quien tu le compraste esos toroides



Con gusto , aquí está este proveedor, es el mejor que he encontrado hasta ahora, despacha a precios razonables, buen servicio y una muy amplia variedad en toroides de ferrita de casi todos los materiales, pronto en mi canal en youtube también subiré un tutorial para comprar electrónica con aliexpress y mis vendedores de electrónica favoritos, al igual que en ebay 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Maximum-Flux-Density-carbonyl-Iron-powder-cores/766155811.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/407105

¡saludos!


----------



## zopilote (Oct 18, 2014)

Tambien probe el mismo principio de tu amplificador, lo queria para que ocupe menos peso y de una potencia razonable, los inconvenientes que encontre es que el los amplicadores clase d requieren de una fuente en puente , por que el de semipuente del foro solo lo mantiene a media potencia, y que la bateria que se encargaria de alimentarla quedaba agotada rapidamente, entonces el audio comenzaba a fallar por la falta de voltaje, se bajaba considerablemente.
Seguire al tanto de tus aportaciones me son realmente interesantes.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Oct 18, 2014)

zopilote dijo:


> Tambien probe el mismo principio de tu amplificador, lo queria para que ocupe menos peso y de una potencia razonable, los inconvenientes que encontre es que el los amplicadores clase d requieren de una fuente en puente , por que el de semipuente del foro solo lo mantiene a media potencia, y que la bateria que se encargaria de alimentarla quedaba agotada rapidamente, entonces el audio comenzaba a fallar por la falta de voltaje, se bajaba considerablemente.
> Seguire al tanto de tus aportaciones me son realmente interesantes.



Muchas gracias Zopilote , si, tengo considerado ese punto, de hecho para que pueda entregar los 900w a 2Ω se recomienda al usuario llevar el automovil prendido, normalmente antes cuando yo instalaba amplificadores muy poderosos con pares de bafles 12's, 15's o inclusive 18's para comnetencias en SPL, es casi obligatorio que el coche tenga instalada una batería de Gel y cable del numero cero pasando los 1200w, este ampli esta pensado para usar cable del número 2 por los conectores que compré para no tener ese problema en el suministro de voltaje, soportan 150 Amperes continuos y son para montaje PCB. de hecho en el diseño consideré que con 11 volts llegara a los +-62v y hasta 13.8v a los +-63v para no perder potencia, como sea, yo recomiendo usar batería de gel y el automóvil encendido.  Otra cosa que también considero implementar en un futuro es un inversor tipo Booster de alta eficiencia o en esta misma topología, implementar un doble inversor con 2 ferritas y 4 mosfets por transformador (8 mosfets), esto para que una suministre la rama positiva y la otra la rama negativa.
¡Saludos!


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Oct 18, 2014)

Bueno, aquí les traigo una actualización de los resultados obtenidos con los diferentes toroides de ferrita. Tal y como lo predecía, el toroide T130-2 fue el de mejor desempeño, ya solo se entibia a aprox. 35 grados, algo que se me hizo curioso es que cuando está trabajando se enfría un poco más. 
Primero monté el toroide -2 con una sola ferrita obteniendo buenos resultados pero calentándose un poco, después puse dos juntos obteniendo una mejor eficiencia y mejor sonido. No he usado hasta ahora disipadores de calor en los mosfets tanto de entrada como de salida drenando 30 amperes y con los mosfets en el inversor tibios (4 IRF3205), los mosfets de salida (un  par de IRFP250) totalmente fríos, y hasta ahora sin problemas de por medio, más que una caída de 7 a 12v en el voltaje de +-63, esto debido a los mosfets usados y apenas son 4.  
Aún me dan ganas de probar con un tipo de ferrita T130-8, ya que al parecer es el tipo de material que usa MMATS en sus versiones de amplificador de 3500w pero eso será después si llego a diseñar uno de 2000w para el foro.
Nota: todas los toroides fueron calculados para 80uH con sus respectivos AL's y medidos en medidor de inductancias para rectificar los 80uH.
¡Saludos!


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 4, 2014)

Buenas noches a todos los foreros , bueno, aquí les adjunto en lo que voy a estar trabajando este fin de semana que viene, simplifiqué muchísimo el esquema quitando protecciones y algunas cosas extra, debido a que este será el primer prototipo de prueba (Consejos son recibidos, implementé también las bobinas de filtro en la etapa del inversor de salida como una recomendación que me señalaron).
No me gustó mucho el terminado, ya que yo soy  *extremadamente exigente*   en cuanto a tamaño y potencia requiere y siento que me quedó un poco grande y sobran espacios, pero bueno, es apenas un prototipo.
Encontré una carcasa vacía medidas 16x18 en pcb de un amplificador jensen y es la que voy a ocupar.
Voy a montar 6 mosfets IRFP064, un par de FMU32R/S, un anillo de ferrita para 1500wRMS a 30khz, un par FQPF45N15V2, los conectores de 120 amperes (Si alguien de México quisiera un par de conectores, podría vendérselos en el futuro), la versión ''tandem'' de un par de inductores T130-2 y un par de TC4422 como ''DRIVE'' de los 6 mosfets (¿qué piensan sobre estos drivers?).
Sin más preambulos, aquí les dejo la documentación, recomiendo que si lo van a construir en el futuro vallan comprando sus piezas .

Todavía no comiencen a construirlo, yo lo construiré primero para verificar que un par de woofers pioneer champion series de doble bobina se quemen  por eso el título de preview antes de la versión final especial para quemar woofers.
He trabajado bastante duro en este amplificador, creo que ya hacía falta un amplificador con estas características en el foro . ¡Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2014)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos los foreros , bueno, aquí les adjunto en lo que voy a estar trabajando este fin de semana que viene, simplifiqué muchísimo el esquema quitando protecciones y algunas cosas extra, debido a que este será el primer prototipo de prueba (Consejos son recibidos, implementé también las bobinas de filtro en la etapa del inversor de salida como una recomendación que me señalaron).
> No me gustó mucho el terminado, ya que yo soy  *extremadamente exigente*   en cuanto a tamaño y potencia requiere y siento que me quedó un poco grande y sobran espacios, pero bueno, es apenas un prototipo.
> Encontré una carcasa vacía medidas 16x18 en pcb de un amplificador jensen y es la que voy a ocupar.
> Voy a montar 6 mosfets IRFP064, un par de FMU32R/S, un anillo de ferrita para 1500wRMS a 30khz, un par FQPF45N15V2, los conectores de 120 amperes (Si alguien de México quisiera un par de conectores, podría vendérselos en el futuro), la versión ''tandem'' de un par de inductores T130-2 y un par de TC4422 como ''DRIVE'' de los 6 mosfets (¿qué piensan sobre estos drivers?).
> ...


Hola caro alexcesarpalma, miro en ese diagrama esquemactico que enpleaste los inductores entre los diodos rectificadores y capacitores de filtragen que yo recomende anteriormente , iso es mui bueno!!( en realidad los capacitores de filtragen agradecen en mucho por la menor curriente de ripple que pasa en els una ves que los inductores diminuem esas currientes).
Haora una cosa que no veo mas es la realimentación para controlar correctamente lo PWM ( su dut-cicle) de modo andar mas eficiente( mas regulación en la tensión de salida 63 voltios con malla cerriada ) con las possibles variaciones de tensión en la entrada del conversor DC/DC (12 voltios).
!Fuerte abrazo , seguimos conectados!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 6, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro alexcesarpalma, miro en ese diagrama esquemactico que enpleaste los inductores entre los diodos rectificadores y capacitores de filtragen que yo recomende anteriormente , iso es mui bueno!!( en realidad los capacitores de filtragen agradecen en mucho por la menor curriente de ripple que pasa en els una ves que los inductores diminuem esas currientes).
> Haora una cosa que no veo mas es la realimentación para controlar correctamente lo PWM ( su dut-cicle) de modo andar mas eficiente( mas regulación en la tensión de salida 63 voltios con malla cerriada ) con las possibles variaciones de tensión en la entrada del conversor DC/DC (12 voltios).
> !Fuerte abrazo , seguimos conectados!
> Att.
> ...



Que tal Daniel , si, de hecho el feedback de voltaje con el opto lo retiré por el momento, a 11v se establece a +-55v, 12v a +-60v y a 13 a +-65v, por el momento con esos voltajes trabaja bastante bien y sin sobrecalentamientos, en la versión con todas las protecciones llevará ya el feedback, mientras tanto no lo veo muy necesario. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 6, 2014)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> Que tal Daniel , si, de hecho el feedback de voltaje con el opto lo retiré por el momento, a 11v se establece a +-55v, 12v a +-60v y a 13 a +-65v, por el momento con esos voltajes trabaja bastante bien y sin sobrecalentamientos, en la versión con todas las protecciones llevará ya el feedback, mientras tanto no lo veo muy necesario.
> ¡Saludos!


Bueno lo feedback es una malla cerriada , asi esa quando estas funcionando correctamente la alta tensión sienpre estas bien regulada a todos niveles de potencia desahollada en la salida ese equipo o mismo quando los 12 voltios de la bateria canbian de nivel.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel lopes.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 9, 2014)

Que tal a todos los foreros , bueno, aquí traigo la actualización del amplificador con el inversor trabajando ya bastante bien dando bastante estable el voltaje . 
Ya solo me falta montar la parte amplificadora y el crossover pero eso será el siguiente fin de semana, ya que yo estudio y vivo en la ciudad de Puebla pero los fines de semana vengo a mi casa original en Tlaxcala que es donde tengo mi laboratorio , tuve que hacer unos ajustes en el DRIVER de los mosfets ya que los TC4422 se me terminaron en las teslas y las teslas las tengo hasta Puebla, así que como tenía a la mano un par de DRIVERS IXDN604PI le hice modificaciones con el cautin a las pistas , sin embargo, los Mosfets IRFP064 trabajaron como debían (Pareciera que esos mosfets no son originales pero lo son, traen grabado en laser un poco tosco pero una vez abrí uno de esos quemado y la pastilla de silicio es bastante grande y del tamaño ideal, junto con 3 cables por terminal a la pastilla de silicio bastante gruesos )


----------



## kanon (Nov 11, 2014)

Que tipo de toroide usaste para el inversor se puede usar un t130-2, como se llaman los conectores de entrada de 12v gracias.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 11, 2014)

kanon dijo:


> Que tipo de toroide usaste para el inversor se puede usar un t130-2, como se llaman los conectores de entrada de 12v gracias.


¡que tal!, para el inversor usé un toroide 3C90 y para el filtro de salida use dos T130-2, los conectores los compré por aliexpress http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-Po...-0mm-UL-CE-ROHS-brass-cage-pcb/907121357.html es por un lote de 10 conectores 
¡saludos!


----------



## ismael electronics (Nov 11, 2014)

hola como estas me gusta tu proyecto en encanta las contruciones en el car audio disculpa la pregunta pero que potencia da el inversor de este amplificador


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 11, 2014)

ismael electronics dijo:


> hola como estas me gusta tu proyecto en encanta las contruciones en el car audio disculpa la pregunta pero que potencia da el inversor de este amplificador



Que tal , el toroide que usé está diseñado para 1500wRMS, si embargo por el tipo de materiales que usé, las pistas engrosadas y los conectores, unos 1100w, saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 16, 2014)

¡Que tal a todos los foreros! , les comento que he terminado la versión 3.0 que venía armando desde la semana pasada y ¡ha quedado de maravilla!, al parecer ha trabajado bastante bien y sin disipadores a aproximadamente 200w de potencia, mañana probaré ya con un par de woofers 12's a 2Ω y una batería.
Todavía falta ensamblarlo en la carcasa de aluminio que veo bastante sobrada ya que nada genera calor excepto el filtro de salida que se entibia .
Usé el par de mosfets en la salida, los ya comentados anteriormente: FQPF45N15V2 ,que recomiendo bastante ya que son fáciles de activar, desactivar y soportan excelentemente los picos de potencia, yo los compré en aliexpress como un lote de 20 mosfets por $11.12 dolares y la verdad ¡me han impresionado! .
En el inversor coloqué 6 mosfets IRFP064 y en el puente rectificador unos diodos rápidos CTG-33R y CTG-33S (apenas me llegaron los 20 FMG33S/FMG-33R por lo que usé estos).
En la salida también un capacitor de 10uf/250v de poliester (también de aliexpress) y los conectores de 150A.
Igualmente en la salida el ya conocido IR2110 y un par de resistencias de 0.01Ω a 5w como protección de los mosfets.
Espero que les valla gustando , los estaré actualizando, ¡saludos!


----------



## sima (Nov 17, 2014)

Hola a todos! Participó en el desarrollo SMD versión!


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 17, 2014)

sima dijo:


> Hola a todos! Participó en el desarrollo SMD versión!



¡Que tal! , de hecho estaba pensando en diseñar el de doble cara y la versión SMD para reducir el tamaño del amplificador a ''nada'' , hoy estuve haciendo pruebas y me impresionó su desempeño con los componentes que ya especifiqué
Todavía estoy en búsqueda de alguna fundidora de aluminio para mandar a hacer al menos unas 10 carcasas para vender .
Esta semana pediré componentes para 20 amplificadores, después les paso los links de donde compré mis piezas.
¡saludos!


----------



## CHUWAKA (Nov 19, 2014)

hola una pregunta alex he encontrado 2 tipos de esquemas uno que esta aqui y otro que he bajado de tu canal de youtube ,dime a cual le doy mas interes ,,ya que estoy muy interesado en el proyecto me gustaria realizarlo para mi coche (carro) saludos..


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 19, 2014)

jose circuit dijo:


> hola una pregunta alex he encontrado 2 tipos de esquemas uno que esta aqui y otro que he bajado de tu canal de youtube ,dime a cual le doy mas interes ,,ya que estoy muy interesado en el proyecto me gustaria realizarlo para mi coche (carro) saludos..



Hasta el momento he lanzado dos circuitos, el que tiene todas las protecciones y el que es simplificado sin protecciones, depende cual desees construir , te recomiendo que veas los esquemas aquí que he publicado, que son las dos versiones más actualizadas.


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 28, 2014)

si entendi bien ya probastes  el diagrama simplificado? saludos


----------



## CHUWAKA (Mar 14, 2015)

hola alexcesarpalma saludos, comentanos como quedo tus amplificador que novedades tienes solucionaste el torroide....nos tienes abandonados jeje saludos


----------



## joryds (Ago 17, 2015)

Que buen Diseño, no has pensado hacer un Clase D que trabaje en el rango completo.


----------

